# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة مزمل ابو القاسم عمود الأربعاء

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 

د مزمل أبوالقاسم 

اتحاد الوصيف الأبدي! 

‏* يغضب بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد عندما نثبت حقيقة أن هذا الاتحاد تم تكوينه في الأصل لدعم الهلال واستهداف المريخ، بأمر أمانة الخراب التي سيطرت عليها شخصيات تدين بالولاء الكامل للهلال.
* وضح الاستهداف منذ الشهر الأول، بتجريد المريخ من نقاط مباراة أهلي عطبرة بقضية باسكال الشهيرة، عندما تكفل رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات عبد العزيز سيد أحمد بزيارة إدارة السجل المدني بنفسه، كي يحضر منها المستندات المؤيدة لاستئناف الأهلي.
* لاحقاً تعددت أوجه الظلم والاستهداف لتشمل الفريق وجماهيره ولاعبه بكري المدينة، الذي تعرض لعقوبة تشبه الإعدام الكروي، بأمر رئيس الاتحاد، الذي عاقبه شخصياً بالحرمان من اللعب للمنتخب مدى الحياة، بعد أن عاقبته لجنة الانضباط (المترصدة) بالإيقاف دون أن تستدعيه لتمنحه حق الدفاع عن النفس!
* المحزن أن تلك اللجنة غير المنضبطة كررت الفعل نفسه مع بكري لاحقاً، وداست على لائحتها لتعاقبه من دون استدعاء للمرة الثانية وتوقفه 18 شهراً، لتكمل لجنة تعاونية حلقات الاستهداف بإيقاف بكري لمدة ستة أشهر وعشر مباريات بتعسف غريب، وتشف لا يليق بالرياضة إطلاقاً.
* الشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب.. اتحاد أتى من رحم الفساد والظلم طبيعي أن يتمدد ظلمه وفساده ليتعفن أكثر.
* بمرور الوقت اقترن الفساد المالي والإداري بمحاباة الهلال، بنهجٍ فاضح وكريه!
* قارنوا بالله عليكم بين النهجين المتباينين اللذين تعامل بهما الاتحاد مع قضيتي تغيب بكري المدينة وعبد الله أبو عشرين عن تجمع المنتخب!
* تغيب بكري عن تدريبات المنتخب الإعدادية لبطولة غير رسمية وغير مدرجة في روزنامة الفيفا، فتدخل شداد شخصياً لإيقافه، وأمر بتحويله الى لجنة الانضباط!
* بالطبع لم تقصر لجنة غلاة مشجعي الوصيف في التشفي في بكري، وأوقفته ستة أشهر من دون أن تستدعيه كي تمنحه حق الدفاع عن النفس!
* وعندما تغيب عبد الله أبو عشرين عن تجمع المنتخب وتدريباته بسبب وجوده في غرفة تسجيلات الهلال أكلت الهرة لسان شداد، ولحس حديثه القديم والممل عن الانضباط، وعن قدسية المنتخب الوطني وعدم التساهل مع أي لاعب يتغيب عن تدريباته. 
* بالطبع لم يقصر برقو في توفير الغطاء للاعب أيو عشرين، كي لا يعاقب مثل بكري، مدعياً أنهم منحوه إذناً للغياب، بسبب ظروف (اجتماعية)!
* سبق لهذا البرقو (المنحاز.. حديث العهد بالرياضة) أن توعد بكري المدينة بالعقوبة الصارمة عندما تخلف عن مرافقة المنتخب إلى معسكر تونس!
* وقبل فترة تغاضى برقو نفسه عن تخلف لاعبي الهلال عن الانضمام لمعسكر المنتخب قبل مباراتي تشاد، بل اتصل برئيس النادي كي يرجوه السماح لهم بالعودة إلى التدريبات!
* لا توجد أدنى عدالة في تعامل الاتحاد مع لاعبي ناديي القمة، لأنهم شديد العقاب للاعبي المريخ، رؤوف رحيم مع لاعبي الهلال!
* التغاضي عن زلات نادي الهلال وتحديه لقرارات الاتحاد اتسع ليشمل تجاهل عصيان الهلال للقرار الصادر من الاتحاد بخصوص إعادة كأس دوري 2018 وميدالياته والحافز المالي، بغرض تسليمها إلى المريخ البطل، تنفيذاً للقرار الصادر من كاس!
* أعلن الهلال العصيان ورفض تنفيذ القرار فحنى الاتحاد رأسه وخضع شداد للعصيان المعلن، وأمر الاتحاد بشراء كأس وميداليات من السوق لتسليمها إلى المريخ!
* لو صدر ذلك التحدي من المريخ لأوسعه دكتاتور الاتحاد ولجانه بالعقوبات، مثلما فعلوا مع بكري المدينة، الذي لم يكتف شداد بإيقافه محلياً مرتين، بل سعى إلى حرمانه من الانتقال إلى نادي ظفار العماني، عندما حاول توسيع نطاق العقوبات الانضباطية الموقعة عليه، كي تسري على المستوى الدولي، متناسياً أو جاهلاً على الأصح أن ذلك الفعل له شروط وضوابط، ولا يتم بالمزاج الشخصي والحقد والتشفي، ولا بالعنتريات الشدادية الفارغة.
* خاطب اتحاد الفساد نظيره العماني بهذا المعنى، فلم يأبه له، وسارع نادي ظفار العماني إلى مخاطبة الفيفا مستفسراً عن مدى صحة الزعم الأخرق لاتحاد شداد الفاسد، فجاءه الرد بأن اللاعب غير معاقب وأن العقوبة الموقعة عليه من قبل الاتحاد السوداني لا تسري على المستوى الخارجي.
* ها هي الأخبار تشير إلى أن أعضاء في الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأول استغلوا معسكر صقور الجديان للتفاوض مع رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد والسماني بغرض إقناعهم بالانتقال إلى الهلال!
* لو كنت مسئولاً في مجلس المريخ لمنعت لاعبي المريخ من الانضمام لمنتخب شداد وبرقو حتى يستقيم الميسم، وتعود العدالة الغائبة، وتتساوى المعاملة، ويكف هؤلاء المشجعون المتعصبون عن تمييز المدعوم واستهداف الزعيم!
آخر الحقائق 
* خجلت لبرقو الذي تفرغ لحماية تسجيلات الهلال واستغل موقعه في قيادة لجنة المنتخبات لمنع معاقبة أبو عشرين وتسهيل انتقاله للهلال!
* ترى ماذا سيكتب الإعلاميون المريخاب المتخصصون في مدح هذا الإداري الفاشل بعد أن أسفر عن وجهه المنحاز بكل قبح؟
* منتخب تستغل تدريباته ومعسكراته لإغراء لاعبي المريخ وإنجاح تسجيلات الهلال لا يشرف أهل المريخ!
* لا تتشدق بالقومية والحديث عن مصلحة المنتخب الوطني مرة أخرى يا سيد برقو!
* أنت مجرد مشجع متعصب ومنحاز للهلال، مثل البلولة وتعاونية وعثمان سر الختم وصلاح الأمين وغيرهم من مشجعي الهلال المتمتعين بعضوية لجان الاتحاد!
* أما كبيرهم الذي علمهم الانحياز فعليه أن لا يتشدق بعد اليوم بالحديث عن الانضباط ومعاقبة اللاعبين الذين لا ينضمون لتجمعات المنتخبات!
* نواصل ما انقطع من سيما، ونذكر أن مجزرة الشطب الهلالية اتسعت لتجبر لجنة تسجيلات وصيف دنيانا على التفكير في إعارة بعض اللاعبين الجدد لأندية أخرى!
* هكذا اتسعت عطايا وهبات وخيرات شيخ الطريقة السمانية لتشمل بقية أندية الممتاز!
* سيما شتت شملهم بضربة واحدة!
* ضربة لازب!
* حتى اللحظة سجل الوصيف الدائم سبعة من لاعبي أهلي شندي، ويرغب في المزيد!
* يقال إنه يرغب في تسجيل قطب الأرسنال هاشم أحمدونا وسكرتيره السابق سيد أبشر!
* جهز الكدارة والشورت الما خمج يا أبو السيد!!
* رزق ساقه الله لك!
* الحبيب أبو السيد سيكون أكثر فائدة للوصيف من ياسر مزمل وبوغبا، المعطوبين!
* أبو السيد.. رُكبو حديد!!
* يقال إن المدعوم يسعى إلى إقناع رمز الأهلي التاريخي خضر أبو السعود بارتداء شعار الوصيف الدائم في الموسم القادم.
* كلو كوم وحكاية تحويل وليد الشعلة لخانات تحت 21 سنة كوم تاني!!
* ضربة سيما ترخي السعر.. وتصغِّر العمر!
* لاعب على مشارف الاعتزال، يتم تحويله إلى الخانات السنية؟
* معقولة يا وصيفاب؟
* صاروخ السماني أعاد المدعوم إلى العصر الحجري!
* عصر الشطب بالحافلات والتسجيل بالباصات والركشات!
* سيما شتت شملهم.
* ضربة سيما.. اللئيمة.
* ظل مجلس المريخ بلا رئيس ولا نائب رئيس ولا أمين عام أكثر من عامين، ثم تشرذم وتفكك وانقسم ليخلص إلى ثلاثة أعضاء فقط.
* مع ذلك فرض الزعيم على المدعوم أن يقبع في الوصافة 3 سنوات متتالية!
* برئيس محبوس ومجلس مفرتق وخزينة فارغة وإستاد مغلق وفريق فقد أفضل هدافيه، ولم يجد الحد الأدنى من الاهتمام.. المريخ بطل مهما حصل!
* والمدعوم وصيف خفيف ولفيف وظريف!
* وصافته ثلاثية الأبعاد.
*  وصافة 3D و 4K!
* فُل أوبشن.. وفيها فتحة سقف وسي دي درايف وكاميرات ورنجات وحساسات!!
* الوصيف قاعد في الضُل.. ومستمتع بالبلْ!
* يا وصيف عمري الما دمت حي!
* مجزرة الشطب الجماعي تشير إلى استمرار الوصافة القيافة!
* نقترح على مجلس المريخ التخلي عن رمضان وحمو  للوصيف الأبدي، طالما أنهما يحاولان لي ذراع الزعيم.
* ونطالب سوداكال بأن يهدي الهلال خمسة من نجوم التسجيلات هدية فوق البيعة مع عجب وحمو كي نضمن محافظته على الوصافة، وعدم التدحرج إلى المركز السادس في الموسم المقبل!
* يا خوفي عليه من التدحرج إلى الدوري الوسيط!
* الوصيف تعبان مرّة يا حبان!
* تعبان جنينة!!
* راقد مديدة.. والصدمة عليو شديدة!
* المدعوم في الإنعاش.. قبل وبعد ذهاب شاش!
* انبرش.. وحالتو شلش! 
* هلال السماني.. يعاني!!
* آخر خبر: إدمان الفضّية.. أخطر قضية!!
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*يديك الف عافيه الأخ كسلاوي
                        	*

----------

